# Lawn Mower sitting 25+ years; salvable?



## kturnerga (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello
I have a wild hair up my bottom and it involves an old lawn mower I noticed under some pine trees at a surplus dealer. There is a pile of them sitting underneath the pines and have been there for over twenty-five years. I am figuring at least one only needs points and magneto, a carburetor rebuild, a new plug, and flushing the he** out of the engine and gas tank. Would you say that I'd be able to raise the dead- especially if I can still see oil stains (means lack of internal rust)? 

I will have to be sure the body and gas tank aren't rusted with holes but I might have something to replace old overheating Smokey (Quattro engine).

Then again on a late Sunday evening you can visit Roadside Depot and partake of the dearly departed power equipment- hmmmm.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

The big problem you will run into is that the aluminum will be corroded beyond repair. Cylinders, carbs and the metal parts will be rusted together. Not sure if they would be worth it even for free. And some parts may no longer be availeable.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

I did that one time with an old golf course ride on reel mower. This thing looked so mid-evil, a reel in the back and two big reels that raised to a 40 degree angle on the sides with hooks to keep them up.

Very skeptical it would work but gave it a whirl. It had a K-341 kohler that did not see any run time in at least 20 years. Lots of rust on the rings and valves. Cleaned everything up, new points, belts, lots of oil and grease, boiled the carb, battery and all the other stuff that was cheap and on hand and wah_la, that thing came to life. Proceeded to sharpen the reels and adjust them and that thing cleans a yard up nicely.

Just looks a little funny because of the age. Its not really a riding tractor, more like a tube frame with an engine, wheels, seat, steering wheel and reels. LOL Sometimes you never know until you try.


----------

